# MAC at Costco?!



## pat (Aug 15, 2008)

So, I was at Costco this evening and guess what I had stumbled upon?! BTW, it was the Costco in South San Francisco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*MAC*

I had to take a second look at it, I thought my mind had gone crazy for a second.  hahahaha....

What did they have?

Beauty Marked e/s (it was $11 something) They barely had any left.
Pearl ccb (didn't look at the price) They had a ton!
Shell ccb "                                                     "

For some reason, I don't like the fact that Costco is carrying MAC.  I don't know why but I really wish they didn't. hahaha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, ladies and gents, what are your thoughts about this?!

I already have a vote on NO. hahahaha


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe costco is another word for the CCO?


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 15, 2008)

That seems really strange!  I heard this on MUA and I think that it seems to good to be true.  I wonder if MAC had overstock and sold it to Costco?  I would love to know if anyone knows what is going on!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, that would be awesome for me, since we have a Costco in town, but the nearest CCO is 3 hours away.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 15, 2008)

It's just CCO items at Costco.

I'm voting yes, because it's cheaper than regular price.


----------



## pat (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wonder if MAC had overstock and sold it to Costco?  I would love to know if anyone knows what is going on!_

 
You know, come to think of it, that may be the case.

Since Costco is a wholesale kinda store, I think MAC probably had an over production and decided to give it to them. eh...

I bet people are like WTF is a cream color base. hahahahhaha maybe that's why it hasn't been selling. lol


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 15, 2008)

I know Costco also sells Borghese products, but they're specially manufactured and packaged for Costco- so that's super weird to think regular MAC is at Costco, haha. If they had it at my local Costco (which I'm betting they don't), I'd for sure pick some stuff up. I love a deal! But I agree also that I don't like the thought of me spending all the $$ I do on stuff that I can get at a bulk product warehouse place! lol. It just seems not quite as nice as Nordstrom.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 15, 2008)

Well they also sell Smashbox, Strivectin which is really expensive in dept stores, bumble and bumble and other brands. 

It is kind of weird though.


----------



## cubachinita (Aug 15, 2008)

You know i noticed this like two weeks ago too, I go to the SSF one, I think thats the one you mean, there is no costco in colma. I live in daly city. When i saw those mac products i was in shock. I was kinda happy cause yeah the price was like 11 forty something. But i havent gone there again and i was gonna put a post on it to see if other people had been to their local costco but never did. Anyway yeah, i hope they do sell mac products there cause its cheaper.
what is cco means?


----------



## pat (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cubachinita* 

 
_what is cco means?_

 
it means cosmetics company outlet 

yeah costco has been coming with a lot of higher end makeup. hehe


----------



## cubachinita (Aug 15, 2008)

oh thanks. i always get confused and think is counter something.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_it means cream colour base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah costco has been coming with a lot of higher end makeup. hehe_

 
CCO means Cosmetics Company Outlet, I think you meant CCB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CCO's are outlets that sell MAC & other makeup like Bobbi Brown, etc.


----------



## alwaysbella (Aug 15, 2008)

hell yeah! that would be great.


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 15, 2008)

I was just at the SSF costco the other day! I should've looked. I'm gonna look at the one in San Mateo and see if they have it there. I think its weird but hey if its below retail im all for it.


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 15, 2008)

Dang looks like a there's a few of us here that goes to that Costco haha I go there too. Went there on Sunday but I didn't see any..are they selling individually like single eyeshadows and stuff or a package of stuff? It seems weird to think Costco would sell single eyeshadows and stuff like tat since they're like wholesale


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 15, 2008)

i will be checking costco later i have to go food shopping for a party so i will let you know later today.


----------



## pat (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_are they selling individually like single eyeshadows and stuff or a package of stuff?_

 
they sold the stuff individually in those plastic packages... i'm assuming the shadows will be sold out by the end of this week. hahah there was literally only 10 left i think.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh I've been dreaming of this day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bring it on!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 15, 2008)

They do sell higher end brands of makeup in Costco, but I would have never thought MAC. Costco DOES have everything.


----------



## 7sdesigns (Aug 15, 2008)

it is weird but i know that they sold some of the top designer bags in maui hawaii. they just probably had to sell it because maybe no one was really buying it at their counter.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_ It seems weird to think Costco would sell single eyeshadows and stuff like tat since they're like wholesale_

 
haha imagine like packs of 5 eyeshadows o___o


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 15, 2008)

OH.
Well.. I'll have to go visit my Costco soon...


----------



## bell21 (Aug 15, 2008)

It sounds sort of like the whole diverted product problem, I've mainly heard about it with salon only styling products being sold at places like Target and Walmart. I'm going to email MAC and ask about it just cause I'm curious now.


----------



## velvetfetish (Aug 15, 2008)

I was just at CostCo yesterday, and I skipped the cosmetics aisle! I never do that, but I'm so bored with the Revlon sets they always have. Damn, haha! Does anyone know if MAC is available at CostCos in Canada? I'm going to have to make another trip out there next week!


----------



## addicta a MAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_it means cream colour base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:::NO hun CCO means cosmetics company outlet:::<3


yeah costco has been coming with a lot of higher end makeup. hehe_

 
:::NO hun CCO means cosmetics company outlet:::<3


----------



## pensive (Aug 15, 2008)

We don't have a local Costco here but we have a Sam's Club. Anyone know if they carry them as well? We don't have a local CCO.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 15, 2008)

HAHA this is so weird,I always have dreams about MAC being sold at random stores.There is a Costco the next city over,so I will have to check this out


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 15, 2008)

A lot of times something Costco does is they buy products from a 3rd party (not the actual company itself) and then sell it in their stores. For example, an office supply store where I live sells Herman Miller chairs (about 1100$ each), and this supply store was supposed to have exclusivity to those chairs and no one else in the city had a contract from Herman Miller to sell them. One day these chairs ended up at Costco, and when the office supply store called to ask Herman Miller representatives what was up (since they were obviously a little pissed, thinking the agreement they had with Herman Miller was broken), the company said that Costco had purchased the chairs from a 3rd party, not directly from Herman Miller, and were selling them at Costco.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 15, 2008)

Kind of odd, but I'm all for the cheaper prices


----------



## argyle_socks (Aug 15, 2008)

I've also seen Stila stuff at Cosco. 

And I bought a Smashbox set there one time.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 15, 2008)

That is so weird...I think we're all gonna have to go to our local Costco's and check if we got a MAC shipment too.


----------



## *KT* (Aug 15, 2008)

My Costco only ever has Smashbox.  I diligently check the makeup isle, but they never get Stila or MAC.  =/


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvetfetish* 

 
_I was just at CostCo yesterday, and I skipped the cosmetics aisle! I never do that, but I'm so bored with the Revlon sets they always have. Damn, haha! Does anyone know if MAC is available at CostCos in Canada? I'm going to have to make another trip out there next week!_

 
Dang _it!_  I'm gonna hafta tag along with my MIL when she does her groceries so I can check this out.  That'd be so cool!


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 17, 2008)

So I went to Costco today and I saw a whole set of Smashbox brushes for $24. Then I saw Beauty Marked and Deep Truth for $11.50. and I saw A LOT of Lancome's Renergie face/ eye cream, and bifacil makeup remover and gelatee fash mabobers I was like wtf???

Im gonna ask at work if they know why its being sold there.


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 17, 2008)

I was at that Costco about 2 weeks ago and it was REALLY stocked with MAC stuff....they also had Antiqued Gold CCB, Swiss Chocolate, Deep Truth, and Sumptuos Olive....

I went a couple days after that and the stock was half gone!  So i'm not surprised if it's completely gone now


----------



## sofabean (Aug 17, 2008)

O_O i need to call the ssf costco! i haven't been there in a while


----------



## red (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pensive* 

 
_We don't have a local Costco here but we have a Sam's Club. Anyone know if they carry them as well? We don't have a local CCO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah was thinking the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Costco is really far for me ... to spend $10 of gas to save a few dollars


----------



## SMMY (Aug 17, 2008)

The clue may be in Costco carrying Bumble and Bumble hair products. Bumble and Bumble is an EL company, so maybe it's EL selling off their overstock from their various companies to Costco.


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 18, 2008)

but it is real mac thou right?


----------



## pat (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_but it is real mac thou right?_

 
yeah it's real...  too real, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me


----------



## slogirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow!! That Would Be Nice But A Bit Odd.  The Costco, By Me, Has Stila -


----------



## MACPixie (Aug 19, 2008)

I wouldn't buy MAC from Costco.... something about it just seems wrong.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACPixie* 

 
_I wouldn't buy MAC from Costco.... something about it just seems wrong._

 
I totally agree!


----------



## twilightessence (Aug 19, 2008)

I would LOL. If its cheap and real, I'm there. I'm going to have to see if my mom's friend will get me in.... Or if I have my old card to get in to look and if they do have her buy me stuff.


----------



## glamaryz (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_it means cream colour base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yeah costco has been coming with a lot of higher end makeup. hehe_

 




CCO... it means Cosmetics Company Outlet


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 19, 2008)

my costcos didn't have any mac or stila


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah...the Costco in Manteca (central valley area) had a lot of Beauty Marked, Deep Truth, Sumptuous Olive, and Swiss Chocolate when i was there on Friday...and tons of the ccb's...i hecka bought the shadows, i was so excited to see them at a cheaper price


----------



## peacelover18 (Aug 19, 2008)

I went today and checked but my store didn't have any MAC. Just Smashbox, and some Lancome Hypnose mascaras.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll be going to either the San Jose Costco (near the airport) or the one in Sunnyvale today to stock up items for work. I'll check if there's any e/s or CCB's. 

And maybe during the weekend, I'll check out the other Costco's in the South Bay (for people who aren't familiar to Northern California, it's the Silicon Valley area). Oh yea, for people without a Costco card... tell the person who checks your card, your mom is inside shopping or your applying for a job. lol (it always works when I used to do it). 

I think it's crazy that Mac would be sold at Costco, but again, whatever deal Mac/Estee Lauder can get is great (more money for them). 

Oh yea, has anyone checked if the items are legit??? Like the e/s? Has someone depotted them yet?


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh yea, I posted a theard on Yelp.com asking Bay Area people if they have seen Mac items at Costco. 

Maybe we'll get more people throught out the US to check inventory. lol


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm in the Philadelphia area and will check this weekend and report back on Sunday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bell21 (Aug 19, 2008)

So out of curiosity  I emailed MAC asking if the products were legit, this was their response.:

"MAC products are only distributed for sale at our authorized retail store accounts, or at our free-standing stores. Products purchased at one of our authorized accounts are genuine MAC merchandise of recent production. In addition, consumers can feel confident when they are serviced by one of our trained representatives, who are familiar with our product line. Costco is not one of our accounts, and we therefore have no way of knowing how they obtained our products.

So I guess it's a buy at your own risk kind of thing, "


----------



## mjalomo (Aug 19, 2008)

Funny how they never mention the CCOs.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_Funny how they never mention the CCOs._

 
That is an Estee Lauder thing, its not directly MAC thats why.


----------



## bebs (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_Funny how they never mention the CCOs._

 
I'm pretty sure the cco's are more from mac being an el company and letting left over products because most all the make up brands there are el owned


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 19, 2008)

Blah I went to the SSF Costco and didn't see any MAC


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 20, 2008)

I went to the Sunnyvale, Ca location today and they had nothing. I only found Stila & Smashbox stuff.

Then I went to the one on Coleman (San Jose, Ca)... they had MAC stuff! 
They only had 2 eye shadows (in Deep Truth & Beauty Marked). 

There was a price sign for Cream Color Base but there was no cream color base (which I was kinda pissed about). So I walked towards the Smashbox stuff and, surprisingly, found 1 cream color base in Pearl hiding!  YAY! I took it and ran to the registers. lol


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 

 
_I'm pretty sure the cco's are more from mac being an el company and letting left over products because most all the make up brands there are el owned_

 
That's what I was gonna say...it's not really like a partnered location, like Nordies or Macy's....that's probably what they are referring to.  

It's just strange to me because all of those shadows that everyone mentioned seeing are from the permanent line, and usually have no problem moving.  They are popular staples for people.


----------



## rmcandlelight (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh if they are selling mac at Costco what are the chances them selling at Sams?


----------



## bebs (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont know, I really dont like the idea of buying it else where except for mac or a CCO, we know that they obtain it legally and that they are safe. The ones at costco however, does anybody know? because the CCO's wouldn't sell them that much at one time, MAC... you cant buy over X amount at a time with a pro card, or even an employee has limits, so I don't quite know what to make of this. I'm slightly tempted to go and look, but not quite enough to buy it.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 28, 2008)

Has anyone depotted thier e/s from Costco?  

Considering fac Mac e/s have the indented circle.


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 29, 2008)

wow  i go to the ssf costco too! but i havent been there in a while. I MUST CHECK!!!!!


----------



## bebs (Aug 29, 2008)

well when I went to my costco they had deep truth and I had brought a box with me. the box looked pretty good, it was the same print and all that same double front and repackaged by costco .. I'm going to call them up in a little while and see if they know higher up why they are starting to carry them .. or how even.


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 29, 2008)

Awww! I checked 2 Seattle-area Costcos and neither had anything. Lucky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





JF


----------



## SCWaveGirl81 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sooooo today I went to Costco in Mountain View (Nor-Cal)...HAD EYESHADOWS!!!

Colors I saw: Swish, Mulch, Nehru, Knight Divine, Orb, Sable

Stoked!


----------



## n_c (Oct 19, 2008)

This is what the Costco in SJ on Senter Rd had today:

Nehru, Knight Divine, Bamboo, Moonflower, Orb and no CCB's


----------



## seabird (Oct 19, 2008)

ohhh no all the costcos keep getting the e/s i want! (orb, sable, swiss chocolate, nehru, bamboo) D: i bet UK costcos won't get it. we don't get bumble and bumble, smashbox, stila or anything else here either in our costcos.


----------



## JupiterRising (Oct 19, 2008)

Is it just me, or does it seem like only Northen California Costco's have MAC.  Has anyone seen it elsewhere?  I will check a few locations in the East Bay like Danville & Concord and report back!


----------



## bambidandi (Oct 20, 2008)

aww man i wish Canada would have em!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 20, 2008)

It sure seems like only California gets MAC at Costco.  I have never seen it at any Costco in Washington and Oregon.


----------



## pinktraits (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I checked the Puyallup Costco and I didn't see anything. Heck, there was very little makeup at all apart from over priced non-brand items.


----------



## maclove1 (Oct 22, 2008)

one word ,lucky


----------



## .k. (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I went to the Sunnyvale, Ca location today and they had nothing. I only found Stila & Smashbox stuff.

Then I went to the one on Coleman (San Jose, Ca)... they had MAC stuff! 
They only had 2 eye shadows (in Deep Truth & Beauty Marked). 

There was a price sign for Cream Color Base but there was no cream color base (which I was kinda pissed about). So I walked towards the Smashbox stuff and, surprisingly, found 1 cream color base in Pearl hiding!  YAY! I took it and ran to the registers. lol_

 
ooo yay for you! lol
can u tell us how much you paid? was it significantly cheaper?


----------



## .k. (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_This is what the Costco in SJ on Senter Rd had today:

Nehru, Knight Divine, Bamboo, Moonflower, Orb and no CCB's_

 
how much were they?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm thinking that even if it is MAC directly moving product through Costco, they aren't going to admit.  It would take away from the air of exclusivity.  So I take their above response, like the products at Costco, with a grain of salt.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_ooo yay for you! lol
can u tell us how much you paid? was it significantly cheaper?_

 
I forget the price. It was about the same price as the CCO's (e/s $10-11, cream color base- maybe about $13).  It's about 20% less than retail price.

I went to the San Jose location (on Coleman) today.... they had Moonflower & Deep Truth only.


----------



## MrsGlamour (Oct 24, 2008)

i hope my costco gets mac


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 1, 2008)

I just went to Costco in Sunnyvale, Ca. They had a few e/s...
I bought 2 e/s and guess what!!!...

THEY ARE FAKE !

I depotted one and it has the indented circle in the center of the metal pan.  Also, it was super hard to get the pan out of the plastic (as if it was "welded" together).
I'll go to Costco tomorrow and talk to a manager about it.  I hope that they will refund me for the 2 e/s and remove all the conterfit Mac out of all Costcos.  B/c of this, I don't trust Costco.  
Who knows... maybe there more expensive beauty products are fake too.  Or even the perfumes like Vera Wang Princess, Usher or Diesel could be fakes too.

Oh yeah, the prices of the e/s are way more than CCO prices. $11.49 per e/s


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I just went to Costco in Sunnyvale, Ca. They had a few e/s...
I bought 2 e/s and guess what!!!...

THEY ARE FAKE !

I depotted one and it has the indented circle in the center of the metal pan.  Also, it was super hard to get the pan out of the plastic (as if it "welded" together).
I'll go to Costco tomorrow and talk to a manager about it.  I hope that they will refund me for the 2 e/s and remove all the conterfit Mac out of all Costcos.  B/c of this, I don't trust Costco.  Who knows... maybe there more expensive beauty products are fake too._

 
Oh wow that's just crazy!! Let us know how the talk with the manager goes. I can't believe Costco is selling fakes...


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 3, 2008)

I went to Costco earlier today to complain and get my money back but the gal didn't care about what I had to say. 

She didn't say a thing to me... All she did was take both items and gave me my cash. 

Maybe Costco's cooperate offices would be the people who I need to complain too. Costco is so damn corrupt now, just like the damn world.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_I just went to Costco in Sunnyvale, Ca. They had a few e/s...
I bought 2 e/s and guess what!!!...

THEY ARE FAKE !

I depotted one and it has the indented circle in the center of the metal pan. Also, it was super hard to get the pan out of the plastic (as if it was "welded" together).
I'll go to Costco tomorrow and talk to a manager about it. I hope that they will refund me for the 2 e/s and remove all the conterfit Mac out of all Costcos. B/c of this, I don't trust Costco. 
Who knows... maybe there more expensive beauty products are fake too. Or even the perfumes like Vera Wang Princess, Usher or Diesel could be fakes too.

Oh yeah, the prices of the e/s are way more than CCO prices. $11.49 per e/s_

 

OMG!!! They must shop off Ebay!! That is crazy!!


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 11, 2008)

Ack I'm so glad I read this b/c I was just about to have my sister grab me a blush today at the Fairfax VA costco!! She said they had Peachykeen and a couple other blushes. Can't they get in big trouble with the law, like Sam's? OMG this is a total lawsuit waiting to happen. I can't believe they'd mess with that after Sam's did with the fake bags.


----------



## crystrill (Nov 11, 2008)

How exactly did you know it was fake though? Because it was hard to remove?

And if it is real MAC, like someone said, it can be like that chair story. And I know Target got sued, or was getting sued, by Bare Minerals because they weren't authorized to sell their products. They got it from a third party.

I work at a CCO, and my manager said Estee Lauder likes to pretend that CCO's don't exist, which would explain why in the e-mail, they don't mention CCO's. Because if "everyone" knew about CCO's, no one would buy the stuff at MAC.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^MAC pans dont have the dents in the pan,they are supposed to be smooth.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 12, 2008)

I think it unusual for Costco to risk their reputation by selling fake goods, which is why this all makes no sense to me. I know indented pans are a tell tale sign, but...it's just weird. And why hasn't MAC done something about it?


----------



## franimal (Nov 12, 2008)

This is CRAZEEEEE


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 12, 2008)

I emailed Mac a few weeks ago regarding my Costco purchase.  This is what they had to say...

_Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

M.A.C products are distributed for sale only at our authorized retail store accounts, or at our free-standing stores. Purchases at one of these authorized accounts are genuine M.A.C merchandise of recent production. In addition, consumers can feel confident when they are serviced by one of our trained representatives, who are familiar with our product line. Costco is not one of our accounts and we therefore have no control over the merchandise that they sell. 

We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 
Again, thank you for taking the time to contact M.A.C.


Sincerely, 
Fanta Kamara 
Response Representative 
Global Consumer Communications _ 

I have seen a letter from Mac (posted on Specktra) regarding the indented pans.  Basically it said... _"Mac e/s pans are produced with a smooth underside."_

Even the older Mac e/s's dont have indents.  So either way, Costco isnt allowed to resell.  On Yelp.com, a gal had mentioned that Costco was falsely reselling a paticular brand of ladders that was only sold thru a paticular company (they had gotten the ladders from a 3rd party).  This had happened many years ago. 

Personally... it's a lesson learned!
I will ONLY purchase Mac from CCO's or Mac counters/stores.  I'm not willing to risk putting unknown chemicals on my eyelids/face.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 12, 2008)

^^ Yea I agree, there's no way of knowing what they've put in these products! I will only be purchasing from the counter and from CCO from now on too! It just surprises me that MAC wouldn't be alarmed that potentially dangerous/crappy products are being sold under their name...


----------



## jinxii (Nov 12, 2008)

WOW. I wonder how the ladies that actually purchased these shadows feel about this? that sucks.


----------



## allyson (Nov 12, 2008)

Good thing my local Costco didn't have any when I looked!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 12, 2008)

I am shocked and appalled. Shame on Costco!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_.

I work at a CCO, and my manager said Estee Lauder likes to pretend that CCO's don't exist, which would explain why in the e-mail, they don't mention CCO's. Because if "everyone" knew about CCO's, no one would buy the stuff at MAC._

 
I'm not sure that would necessarily be true as CCO's don't carry all of the MAC products or even MAC Pro products.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow. this is crazy. 
its illegal right?!?! why would costco even risk it?


----------



## Deelite033 (Nov 12, 2008)

I went to the Costco in San Jose (Automation), didn't find any MAC but they had Stila eyeshadow duos, and a Smashbox set.


----------



## rnsmelody (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deelite033* 

 
_I went to the Costco in San Jose (Automation), didn't find any MAC but they had Stila eyeshadow duos, and a Smashbox set._

 

same here!

I went to the San Leandro Costco today they had a 6 Pack/ 12 colors Stila eyeshadow duo for $16.99


----------



## rnsmelody (Nov 19, 2008)

Costco in Richmond, CA has the Mac Blush - Breezy if anyone is interested.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, I was just about to bitch about how my Costco sucks because they didn't carry any MAC.... but uh, I guess that's a good thing! 

I went to see if they had that Borghese brush set (which they did) and the only makeup I saw was some random mineral brand.. 

What a shame! Where the hell are they getting their fake product from? They must be getting lots off of ebay or something. 

Bah.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ LOL, I doubt they're getting it directly from eBay, but they're probably coming from the same counterfeit ring. I wonder if a class action lawsuit could be filed against them for deceiving customers, representing a product as legitimate when it's not?? Any legal experts here?


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Dec 11, 2008)

has anyone ever seen mac at the costcos in utah? ive always check but ive never found any


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Jackie* 

 
_has anyone ever seen mac at the costcos in utah? ive always check but ive never found any_

 

Uhm.. you might want to check back on the previous page. The eyeshadows seem to be fake, so I wouldn't bother looking anymore..


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 11, 2008)

i still love costco...all the mac eyeshadows i've bought from my local costco (manteca, ca) have been FINE...maybe that costco store recieved a bad batch of eyeshadows...trust me, when companies have a costco contract, they do anything to not lose it...i know that since my mom works with a huge produce company locally that has a contract with costco and everyday for that company is a costco day...therefore i trust costco, especially since many people in my family (including my parents) have been costco members and no one has had any complaints about any of the products sold there


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 11, 2008)

^ Right, but have you depotted any of the shadows? They may work fine to you, but if they're still fake they could have god knows what kinds of ingredients that may not be eye safe. you never know...  Have you personally depotted the shadows and found a flat bottom of the pan?


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree MACLovin, I have a few fake e/s that I got on eBay, and even though they look normal and the shadow actually works just fine, I get totally paranoid about what products they used-  people who are dishonest enough to make counterfeit goods probably don't care much about the products they put in the fakes! And most likely they're practically the same, but since no one can vouch for that, then no thanks.

Plus, it's not MAC, which is why I am annoyed, regardless if they work as shadows or not. If I bought those, I would be under the impression that they were legit, and by them being fake, that is straight up deceit.


----------



## nzgal (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, this thread reads like a soap opera, the ups, the downs, the anger, the tears, the DRAMA!

My local Costco (Concord, CA--Nor Cal) has been selling MAC e/s for probably the last month - month & a 1/2. I bought Swish & Blackberry about a month ago but returned them bc I didn't like Swish on me & found Blackberry to hard to blend. Anyhoo, I was at Costco again last night & saw that they had Mulch, so I got that one.

Now I am a little concerned with all this talk about the products being fake... they are packaged ExACtly like you would expect a MAC e/s to be packaged... and look totally legit. I have know idea about the indented pan, but I am planning on hitting a MAC store this weekend & will bring this shadow with me to try it up against the Mulch they have there.

Will report back once I have obtain Scientific like results.

Over & out!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 14, 2008)

That's kinda strange.. but I would like it.. cause I can't find any CCO in Quebec and there are Costco so..


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nzgal* 

 
_Wow, this thread reads like a soap opera, the ups, the downs, the anger, the tears, the DRAMA!

My local Costco (Concord, CA--Nor Cal) has been selling MAC e/s for probably the last month - month & a 1/2. I bought Swish & Blackberry about a month ago but returned them bc I didn't like Swish on me & found Blackberry to hard to blend. Anyhoo, I was at Costco again last night & saw that they had Mulch, so I got that one.

Now I am a little concerned with all this talk about the products being fake... they are packaged ExACtly like you would expect a MAC e/s to be packaged... and look totally legit. I have know idea about the indented pan, but I am planning on hitting a MAC store this weekend & will bring this shadow with me to try it up against the Mulch they have there.

Will report back once I have obtain Scientific like results.

Over & out!_

 
Well, you could always depot the one you got, and see, but then if you're not a depotting fan (like me) you'd have a homeless eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They must be super good fakes if Blackberry is hard to blend, because it is a hard to blend color (but oh so beautiful, esp with paradisco!). hehe. 

Well let us know what you find out, and if you've got pics, feel free to share also!


----------



## nzgal (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok, so I'm taking a closer look at the one I purchased yesterday & after reading a previous post (in another thread: http://specktra.net/f165/batch-code-...labels-123467/) about batch code numbers, I see that there is a legit batch number stamped on the back of the shadow where the name is and it says "B17" which means that it is of a second batch that was made in January of 2007. So yah, it's about 2 years old already... but I'm feel pretty confident that this is truly a MAC product.

I will be depotting it... will update when I do that!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 19, 2008)

Woah, crazy. I'll have to check that out...I don't see anything online regarding MAC but I do see...

Costco - Chanel Travel Makeup Palette

o.o?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nzgal* 

 
_Ok, so I'm taking a closer look at the one I purchased yesterday & after reading a previous post (in another thread: http://specktra.net/f165/batch-code-...labels-123467/) about batch code numbers, I see that there is a legit batch number stamped on the back of the shadow where the name is and it says "B17" which means that it is of a second batch that was made in January of 2007. So yah, it's about 2 years old already... but I'm feel pretty confident that this is truly a MAC product.

I will be depotting it... will update when I do that!_

 

Please do! Because I don't think simply having a batch number that _seems_ legit means that the product is 100% authentic. These fakers are real tricky bastards and can fool even the most eagle-eyed MAC consumers.. So while I hope they are real, I wouldn't count on it until I actually saw the bottom of the pan.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 19, 2008)

Has anyone called MAC to ask if they are supplying to Costco?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Has anyone called MAC to ask if they are supplying to Costco?_

 
I think someone in this thread already mentioned the fact that they emailed MAC and they said they do not supply to Costco.. just look back a couple pages I guess, its somewhere in here.


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 20, 2008)

Found shadows at my local Costco too. They only had 2 colors: Orb and Newly Minted. For reference, I happened to have my NM in my bag and opened one of the Costco shadows. Both had the same batch number and mine was from a MAC store.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Found shadows at my local Costco too. They only had 2 colors: Orb and Newly Minted. For reference, I happened to have my NM in my bag and opened one of the Costco shadows. Both had the same batch number and mine was from a MAC store._

 

did you open the costco shadow while you were at costco? if so, how did you do that since they are securely packaged? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maclovin...yes i depotted the shadows i bought from costco and i still didnt notice anything wrong with them when i had them next to ones i purchased from mac stores/counters...sorry if the ones you purchased were fakes


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 20, 2008)

There isn't any MAC in the Gilroy costco but I used to think it was because of the CCO nearby. Now that there is speculation that the MAC is fake, I don't know what to think. 

I'm thinking the Costco MAC isn't actually fake but just the bad batches they couldn't sell anywhere else.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 20, 2008)

They had Newly Minted, Orb, and Blackberry at my local costco in Kirkland, WA.  I was shocked!


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_did you open the costco shadow while you were at costco? if so, how did you do that since they are securely packaged? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maclovin...yes i depotted the shadows i bought from costco and i still didnt notice anything wrong with them when i had them next to ones i purchased from mac stores/counters...sorry if the ones you purchased were fakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I actually had a stock person from the store do it for me when I mentioned that I would love to have it but had to verify where it came from. He looked at me like I was crazy but opened it. After he went to all that trouble for me I bought it and gave it to my sis.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 20, 2008)

^^you should've brought a lighter along and depotted it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sales guy would've loved that i'm sure, hehe. 

I'm wondering if these are real now too? but what about the one with the indented pan? If MAc says they don't give Costco the supply, could it be that who ever their supplier is mixed some bad ones in with good ones? And who else can supply that many surplus shadows?


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_^^you should've brought a lighter along and depotted it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the sales guy would've loved that i'm sure, hehe. 

I'm wondering if these are real now too? *but what about the one with the indented pan?* If MAc says they don't give Costco the supply, could it be that who ever their supplier is mixed some bad ones in with good ones? And who else can supply that many surplus shadows?_

 
Indented pans are fakes. There is an ebay seller here with written confirmation from MAC that they DO NOT use indented pans in their manufacture of eyeshadows. It might be possible to send it in for analysis to MAC directly to see if that manufacture is still current or if they have altered packaging products to now include the indented pans.... would be interesting to see what they say. Otherwise, unless I hear from MAC directly - indented pans are FAKES as far as I am concerned.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 22, 2008)

Again.. having a good batch number does not automatically = authentic! Unless you actually depotted in the store to verify.. but those fakes on ebay, they have batch #'s. Still fake though.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ But xxprettyinblkxx says the pans are not indented correct? Which is why I was wondering what the deal is...but at the same time, I'm surprised the counterfeiters haven't started using flat pans, which they totally could have started doing.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_^^ But xxprettyinblkxx says the pans are not indented correct? Which is why I was wondering what the deal is...but at the same time, I'm surprised the counterfeiters haven't started using flat pans, which they totally could have started doing._

 
I don't recall her saying that, only that she looked at them (the eyeshadows) side by side and they looked the same.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I took that as her just looking at the outside and/or comparing the quality of the product. She never said she depotted them.

I dont know, I wouldn't trust them, but that's just me. Like MAC said themselves, the only way you can be completely sure you are getting authentic product is if it comes directly from them, or Estee Lauder (like the CCOs).  

I mean.. is it really worth the risk to save a couple dollars?


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I think someone in this thread already mentioned the fact that they emailed MAC and they said they do not supply to Costco.. just look back a couple pages I guess, its somewhere in here._

 


I already knew that because the website states that information, I was actually just trying to make a point that if someone is not sure of a product, they should contact the company to verify authenticity.


----------



## greyredroses (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I don't recall her saying that, only that she looked at them (the eyeshadows) side by side and they looked the same.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took that as her just looking at the outside and/or comparing the quality of the product. She never said she depotted them.

I dont know, I wouldn't trust them, but that's just me. Like MAC said themselves, the only way you can be completely sure you are getting authentic product is if it comes directly from them, or Estee Lauder (like the CCOs).  

I mean.. is it really worth the risk to save a couple dollars? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just thinking the same thing. Making a mental list of all people I know who have a Costco membership and trying to see if I could go soon. I asked my Mom if she'd seen MAC sold at Costco and she said yes, and that she's seen it here in California at several different locations (City of Industry and Alhambra to name 2). I'm glad this thread exists because I'd totally be suckered into buying a crap load of product, never knowing about The Pan Test. I'm going over to check that counterfeit MAC thread!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_^^ But xxprettyinblkxx says the pans are not indented correct? Which is why I was wondering what the deal is...but at the same time, *I'm surprised the counterfeiters haven't started using flat pans, which they totally could have started doing.*



_

 
Absolutely!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Again.. having a good batch number does not automatically = authentic! Unless you actually depotted in the store to verify.. but those fakes on ebay, they have batch #'s. Still fake though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Agreed! Batch numbers now mean SFA since almost all counterfeiters are now using authentic batch numbers.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 22, 2008)

I called MAC today to confirm the information (although I do not shop at Costco) and they said that Costco is not an authorized retailer.  I asked if that meant the merchandise is counterfeit and they said yes.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 22, 2008)

wow! I'm wondering what is this costco place..what else do they have at costco??


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 22, 2008)

i did depot mine as soon as i bought them...i just went and rip them out of my palette to examine the pans, again, and theres nothing wrong with them at all...of course MAC would say that they're not selling to costco, MAC also pretends like they dont sell to CCO either...if these were fake MAC items coming from costco i'm pretty sure costco would have a lawsuit slapped in their faces by now and since costco is such a mighty company i doubt they would risk selling fake MAC products...


----------



## MissResha (Dec 22, 2008)

^^see, that's what i'm thinking too. 

but then again, Amazon is selling fake MAC stuff too. i dunno, just safer to buy it from either MAC itself or CCO


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_i did depot mine as soon as i bought them...i just went and rip them out of my palette to examine the pans, again, and theres nothing wrong with them at all...of course MAC would say that they're not selling to costco, *MAC also pretends like they dont sell to CCO either*...if these were fake MAC items coming from costco i'm pretty sure costco would have a lawsuit slapped in their faces by now and since *costco is such a mighty company i doubt they would risk selling fake MAC products*..._

 

They dont sell to CCOs.... these are all RTV items that are moved to company owned discount stores - the CCOs are STILL Estee Lauder owned stores the same as MAC - so they AREN'T being shipped to companies outside the parent umbrella as far as CCOs are concerned.


Costco is a wholesaler of a whole group of brands - I know many stores like this that often purchase bulk items from *middle* wholesalers.... its entirely possible they did as well.


----------



## pat (Feb 16, 2009)

Alert!

I went to Costco today and saw "Breezy" blush for $13.99. 

HTH.


----------

